
Countries Using Hydroxychloroquine Have Lower Covid-19 Fatality Rates - giardini
https://techstartups.com/2020/07/23/countries-using-hydroxychloroquine-low-coronavirus-fatality-rate-compared-countries-dont-association-american-physicians-surgeons-says/
======
daughart
No citation for the illustration of the mechanism of action, maybe JAMA or
NEJM?

